# Irish Folklore



## Randy (Jun 14, 2013)

I am slowly working on a novel that includes bits of Irish folklore. I have dug around and found quite a bit of information. However I would love to hear of additional sources that I might have overlooked.


----------



## skip.knox (Jun 15, 2013)

Prof. Ashliman has a good collection here
Folktexts: A library of folktales, folklore, fairy tales, and mythology, page 1
and there's Mythica
Encyclopedia Mythica: Areas
but the starting place for Irish legends has to be the Mabinogeon.

I don't really know Irish stuff very well, though. What have you read so far?


----------



## Randy (Jun 15, 2013)

I have read W.B. Yeats who has a lot of minor pieces of folklore. A variety of books on Saint Bridgett, my family name comes from her. Bits and pieces I remember from my childhood stories, but I could not tell you who wrote what. That is why I would like to dig more information up.

Thanks for the links, I will take a look at them.


----------



## Ireth (Jun 15, 2013)

There's an old, possibly obscure book my Mom owns, called Celtic Folklore Cooking; it's mainly a cookbook, as the name implies, but it's interspersed with proverbs, anecdotes and the like from Ireland and Scotland, possibly Wales as well (can't remember, it's been years since I've even laid eyes on the book). I'm not sure if it's even in print anymore, or else I'd try to find it on Amazon or whatever for you.


----------



## Randy (Jun 15, 2013)

Does this look like the book?

Celtic Folklore Cooking: Joanne Asala: Amazon.com: Kindle Store

Only 10 bucks for the Kindle edition, and the description sounds like what you are describing.


----------



## Ireth (Jun 15, 2013)

Yup, that's it!  Guess it's not as old as I thought.


----------



## Randy (Jun 15, 2013)

I can see I have a lot of material to look through. Now I have no excuse not to research my material farther then I had previously. Actually half the fun is doing the research.


----------



## Grimmlore (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi randy,
I've recently done some research on this topic mostly involving the 'fairy' side of folklore and I use the term fairy loosely because it is very different to what Hollywood would have us believe. I saved a lot of the information sourced from websites on a word document on my computer and if you would like I'm more then happy to send you the attachment. There is some information there about medieval Ireland as well. It isn't huge but might provide some focus topics for you to read further. feel free to inbox me.


----------



## Mythopoet (Jun 17, 2013)

Here's a couple of online resources:

Celtic Folklore at Sacred Texts

Celtic Literature Collective

Some books on my bookshelf that I love:

Hibernian Nights 

Celtic Myths and Legends

Irish Folk and Fairy Tales Omnibus


----------



## Randy (Jun 17, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## karim (Jun 27, 2013)

you could search for documentries about it there is always some about that


----------



## ecdavis (Jun 28, 2013)

A good source is the book "Chronicles of the Celts" by Iain Zaczek.   It has Irish, Welsh and tales from Brittany 
Another is "The Celtic Tradition"  by Caitlin Matthews which has a lot of good stuff in it that might help.


----------



## Trick (Jun 28, 2013)

In Dublin I went to a newer place called The Leprechaun Museum and it was fun, a little more entertaining for kids perhaps, but enjoyable nontheless. They talked about the Irish tradition of telling stories and this is a link to their Folklore and Mythology page. Might be a good place to start. National Leprechaun Museum | Irish Folklore & Mythology


----------



## dragonspritz (Jun 30, 2013)

Try this

Ulster Cycle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

